# 1941 Shelby Safety Bike Project



## blasterracing (Sep 1, 2015)

Starting to pull everything together on my Shelby Safety bike.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 1, 2015)

nice work


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you.  All the paint work was done by Bob Strucel of Looking Back Bicycles in Michigan.  It is an original Safety Bike.


----------



## dodgerblue (Sep 1, 2015)

Awesome 2 tone green . Keep us posted , can't wait to see finished . Michael / Dodgerblue ...


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 1, 2015)

Will do.  Debating whether to finish it or sell it at this point.  







dodgerblue said:


> Awesome 2 tone green . Keep us posted , can't wait to see finished . Michael / Dodgerblue ...


----------



## catfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 1, 2015)

blasterracing said:


> Will do.  Debating whether to finish it or sell it at this point.




Why not do both? Looks awesome at this point.


----------

